# KEEN KUTTER; uncommon but cool



## daddywinz (Feb 2, 2012)

i acquired this KEEN KUTTER for free, when i bought it's plow for $25. it's too cool to just scrap, so here we go!

i think the 15hp briggs was built in december of '71, making it a '1972 model (i was born in '72).
it's got simple style, and features, so it should be fun.
4spd and Reverse rear end.
belt driven pto.

i'm going to go back to where it came from, to see if i can find the pto driven mower deck. i'll probably run a driveshaft to the rear hitch area, and drive a wood splitter, etc.. i'd also like to run duallies, so i'll have to figure that out.

KEEN KUTTER (from google)
bought up several times, in history, and is now a licensed name, but not much more. it was E.C. Simmons', then Shapleigh's, and since the 60s it has been run by Val-Test hardware.

any pictures of other keen kutters, and their attachments, would be great. i don't think there's a lot of these left. and, does it look like some other brand of the period, that they may have just put their name on??

thanks,
kevin


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Keen Kutter*

Hey man...that thing is straight.I am not familar with that brand.But it doesn't look like it needs any body work...just sand and paint.You know I don't ever remember that name at all......how rare are those???Looks a good find.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's awesome! Nice score!


----------



## daddywinz (Feb 2, 2012)

okay, so it turns out it's an MTD 960, sold as a Keen Kutter. i guess mtd licensed their stuff out (and they still do) to anyone who asked. i'm going to try and keep the cool KEEN KUTTER logos, and "heather green"? and white body colors.

although rare is cool, i'm glad i can find more parts.

if you'd like to move this to the MTD section, that'd be cool.

thanks,
kevin


----------

